# A Revolução urbana da Fortaleza contemporânea



## C2500

Que belas fotos de Fortaleza, confesso que não esperava essa evolução toda, com certeza muito a frente de outras capitais. A ultima vez que visitei a cidade tem uns 8 anos, e me lembro que era uma cidade muito insegura, presenciei assaltos na beira mar e mesmo sabendo que isso acontece em qualquer cidade brasileira, essa imagem negativa ficou na minha cabeça. Como anda essa questão?


----------



## luno26

Melhorou bastante ! 

Evidente, que como qualquer metrópole brasileira, Fortaleza não é totalmente segura, mas a cidade tem avançado muito nessa questão também.


----------



## luno26




----------



## luno26

Ficou muito boa a obra de revitalização do Lago Jacarey.

Fortaleza está investindo pesado em urbanismo ! 

Muito bom !


----------



## luno26




----------



## luno26

Novo paisagismo sendo realizado na Beira Mar de Fortaleza. 

Show !


----------



## luno26

Fortaleza:


----------



## luno26

Revitalização da Praça do Passeio Público:


----------



## Manilov

Ficou ótimo o Passeio Público. Tomara que volte a programação de atividades, incluindo a feijoada aos sábados.


----------



## luno26

Manilov said:


> Ficou ótimo o Passeio Público. Tomara que volte a programação de atividades, incluindo a feijoada aos sábados.


Já voltou, amigo. O restaurante já está funcionando, comida excelente. 
Vale a pena a visita.
Abraço


----------



## luno26

Rua dos Tabajaras (Praia de Iracema):


----------



## luno26

A Rua dos Tabajaras na Praia de Iracema está ficando belíssima! 

O urbanismo está sendo bem executado. Aguardando a execução do paisagismo e o aterramento da fiação que já está com os dutos subterrâneos executados. A iluminação ficou muito boa.


----------



## luno26

Novo vídeo da obra da Avenida Beira Mar:


----------



## josimareloy




----------



## luno26

josimareloy said:


> View attachment 794945
> View attachment 794947
> View attachment 794948
> View attachment 794950


Fotos maravilhosas !

Fortaleza arrasa !


----------



## jguima

Um enorme canteiro em obras, Fortaleza indo muito bem!


----------



## luno26

VLT de Fortaleza:


----------



## Rekarte

pevigs said:


> Estação (do Metrofor) São Benedito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia


Quando eu passei nessa estação não tinha um pé de gente, parece que o metrô de Fortaleza liga o nada ao lugar nenhum, espero que amplie para que o metrô se torne de fato um meio de transporte dos habitantes da cidade


----------



## pevigs

Que horas vc foi? A Linha Sul liga basicamente o Centro a algumas cidades da RMF.


Rekarte said:


> Quando eu passei nessa estação não tinha um pé de gente, parece que o metrô de Fortaleza liga o nada ao lugar nenhum, espero que amplie para que o metrô se torne de fato um meio de transporte dos habitantes da cidade


----------



## Rekarte

Final da tarde


----------



## luno26

Fortaleza tornou-se a cidade de maior PIB do NE, segundo IBGE.
Os resultados estão ai:


----------



## motense

Belo trabalho. Show de bola.


----------



## CEARENSE

Nossa, nem tinha visto esse thread, faz tanto tempo que não acompanho o SSC que acabou passando despercebido, Parabéns Manilov, sua iniciativa mostra de forma resumida a transformação que Fortaleza vem passando. 

Meus amigos do grupo sabem das minhas críticas à gestão atual mas reconheço que fazendo uma análise maior, principalmente comparado com a gestão anterior e analisando a época de “vacas gordas”’e “magras” respectivamente que as gestões passaram, saímos no lucro e mesmo assim tb arrisco a dizer (acho que é um consenso dos fortalezenses) que foi a melhor gestão municipal que tivemos, principalmente na parte de infraestrutura. 



Rekarte said:


> Quando eu passei nessa estação não tinha um pé de gente, parece que o metrô de Fortaleza liga o nada ao lugar nenhum, espero que amplie para que o metrô se torne de fato um meio de transporte dos habitantes da cidade


Só um momento isolado, essa estação é uma das mais lotadas, fica no meinho do centro perto de colégios, faculdades, fórum, comércio forte e sede de empresas. 

Acho que cada estação tem um momento de horário de pico, as de bairros residenciais ficam mais vazias mesmo só lotando no horário de pico, já as estações próximo a shoppings e zonas comerciais e serviços, é lotada quase o dia todo.


----------



## luno26




----------



## cearês

Realmente no quesito obras urbanas públicas, Fortaleza é uma cidade que avançou muito. É o saldo das gestões Roberto Cláudio mais a boa relação com o governador do estado. Isso sem contar as obras do setor privado, e aí o destaque fica com a reforma e ampliação do Aeroporto Pinto Martins concedido por 30 anos à Fraport (empresa de capital alemão, acho) que investiu pesado neste aeroporto, certamente visando o setor turístico do Ceará, bem como a localização estratégica deste estado brasileiro em relação à Europa e EUA. Com a desvalorização do real frente ao dólar, euro, etc.; os turistas e investidores estrangeiros tinham uma via muito mais facilitada para viagens a lazer ou para negócios. Com a pandemia da covid-19 esses potenciais acabaram sendo contidos. Mas, no geral, eu vejo que a situação turística de Fortaleza, com a retomada da economia pós vacina, deve ficar longe de ser deficitária pois essas grandes obras no seu conjunto ainda repercutirão no tempo.

Breve curiosidade histórica: No início da história de Fortaleza, a mesma foi disputada por portugueses e holandeses. Os últimos chegaram a construir um forte que depois foi passado para as mãos dos portugueses, embora as primeiras construções e símbolos do homem branco tenham sido construídos onde hoje fica a Barra do Ceará, lamentavelmente um das regiões mais mal afamadas da cidade. Todo esse processo de conquista e colonização deu-se muito atrasado no tempo (final do século XVII e início do século XVIII) quando comparado a outras cidades do litoral açucareiro nordestino, como Recife e Salvador. Tudo indica que as secas foram determinantes para este atraso, além de conflitos com povos ancestrais já estabelecidos na região. Hoje Fortaleza vira a chave histórica e econômica e dispara na frente das cidades nordestinas que sempre foram pioneiras neste quesito.

Fonte: Ceará (Homens e Fatos) / João Brígido - 2001; Mundos em confronto: povos nativos e europeus na disputa pelo território / Francisco José Pinheiro.


----------



## cearês

Um comentário mais pessoal, eu nunca tive a oportunidade de conhecer as belezas da capital do meu estado. Em todas as vezes que fui até aí ou foram viagens de caráter acadêmico, serviços ou apenas como uma escala para conhecer outras cidades do litoral: uma vez fui para Caucaia, outra para Canoa Quebrada.

Tenho muita vontade de conhecer pontos mais históricos da cidade, como o Forte de Nossa Senhora de Assunção (o nome de Fortaleza é derivado desta fortificação localizada próximo ao Centro), a Catedral principal, o Mercado Central, o Centro Cultural Dragão do Mar, a Praia do Futuro, etc. Quem sabe um dia!


----------



## luno26

cearês said:


> Um comentário mais pessoal, eu nunca tive a oportunidade de conhecer as belezas da capital do meu estado. Em todas as vezes que fui até aí ou foram viagens de caráter acadêmico, serviços ou apenas como uma escala para conhecer outras cidades do litoral: uma vez fui para Caucaia, outra para Canoa Quebrada.
> 
> Tenho muita vontade de conhecer pontos mais históricos da cidade, como o Forte de Nossa Senhora de Assunção (o nome de Fortaleza é derivado desta fortificação localizada próximo ao Centro), a Catedral principal, o Mercado Central, o Centro Cultural Dragão do Mar, a Praia do Futuro, etc. Quem sabe um dia!


Vem simbora, homi. Está esperando o que para conhecer a capital do teu Estado. Vai ficar maravilhado com nossa história e cultura.


----------



## luno26

*Rua dos Tabajaras (Praia de Iracema - Fortaleza/CE)*:


----------



## Manilov

Ficou ótima, a PI. E bom saber que a ponte começou a sua reforma também.

Aqui, um antes e depois da reforma da Beira-Mar. Embora a obra ainda não tenha sido concluída.


----------



## Manilov

E do outro lado da cidade, a Praia do Futuro (PF) de ponta a ponta, recentemente reformada.


----------



## viníciusMS

Visitei Fortaleza em fevereiro de 2020 e era assustadora a quantidade de obras, vê-se que a cidade está em plena transformação pra melhor! Belíssimo thread.


----------



## luno26

Obra da Beira Mar de Fortaleza:


----------



## luno26

Obra de revitalização da Ponte do Ingleses:


----------



## luno26

Obras do Parque Riacho Maceió:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Excelente thread! 
Fortaleza está com tudo e está prosa! Gostei muito das intervenções! 
Estive na capital em agosto de 2016! Saudades!


----------



## luno26

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Excelente thread!
> Fortaleza está com tudo e está prosa! Gostei muito das intervenções!
> Estive na capital em agosto de 2016! Saudades!


Amigo, venha nos visitar no pós pandemia. Vc irá ficar positivamente impressionado, a cidade melhorou bastante nos últimos 5 anos.

PS: quando estiver por aqui, não esquece de fazer seu thread. Suas fotos são maravilhosas !

Forte abraço


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

luno26 said:


> Amigo, venha nos visitar no pós pandemia. Vc irá ficar positivamente impressionado, a cidade melhorou bastante nos últimos 5 anos.
> 
> PS: quando estiver por aqui, não esquece de fazer seu thread. Suas fotos são maravilhosas !
> 
> Forte abraço


Obrigado. 
P.S. Eu até fiz um thread de Fortaleza.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Amo Fortaleza (e o Ceará), de todo meu coração. Quando o povo entender que parar em fila dupla em qualquer lugar, e principalmente na Beira Mar - não é legal - vou amar ainda mais.


----------



## CuriosoCE




----------



## Guiga1

Muito bom! Estive em Fortaleza há um ano. E, realmente estava tudo em obras. 

Fico feliz em ver todo esse progresso!


----------



## zandergusmao

Bela e grande transformação que Fortaleza sofreu. 

Estive na cidade já tem uns bons anos, e já gostei bastante e se já tinha planos de voltar, agora então! 

Duas dúvidas:

- A praia de Meirelles ainda continua imprópria para banho?
- Quanto km de linha subterrânea tem o metro da cidade?


----------



## Compton_

zandergusmao said:


> Bela e grande transformação que Fortaleza sofreu.
> 
> Estive na cidade já tem uns bons anos, e já gostei bastante e se já tinha planos de voltar, agora então!
> 
> Duas dúvidas:
> 
> 
> A praia de Meirelles ainda continua imprópria para banho?
> Quanto km de linha subterrânea tem o metro da cidade?


A praia do Meireles na grande maioria dos dias é própria para banho, exceto próximo a foz do riacho Maceió e após grandes chuvas, que lavam as ruas e a água desemboca nas praias tornando-as impróprias por algum tempo (como acontece em qualquer praia urbana de grande cidade). 

Em https://mobile.semace.ce.gov.br/balneabilidade da pra ver a balneabilidade das praias em tempo real. Hoje por exemplo ta assim, com a praia do Meireles toda própria para banhos (círculo azul):


----------



## Alan Linhares

zandergusmao said:


> - Quanto km de linha subterrânea tem o metro da cidade?


Atualmente em funcionamento tem a linha sul com 24 km, desse total 4 km são subterrâneo, 2km elevado e o restante do percurso em superfície.

E em processo de construção tem a linha leste, com 7 km inteiramente subterrânea.


----------



## luno26

Obras da linha leste do metrô de Fortaleza:


----------



## luno26

Centro de Fortaleza:


----------



## luno26

Feliz Aniversário Fortaleza !


----------



## luno26

REVITALIZAÇÃO DO PARQUE DA LIBERDADE (PARQUE DAS CRIANÇAS) - REVITALIZAÇÃO DO CENTRO DE FORTALEZA:


----------



## luno26

SUBSTITUIÇÃO DE POSTES E ATERRAMENTO DA FIAÇÃO - A NOVA ILUMINAÇÃO DA AVENIDA BEIRA MAR DE FORTALEZA:


----------



## gessifagner

*Palacete Família Gentil*
Ano 1918 - Projeto João Saboia Barbosa










*Ed. Joan Miró*
Ano 1985 - Projeto Acácio Gil Borsoi










*
Complexo São Mateus*
2004 - Projeto Nasser Hissa









Fotos
Igor Ribeiro


----------



## luno26

ENTARDECER NA NOVA BEIRA MAR DE FORTALEZA:


----------



## FelahBr

As obras de revitalização do Zoológico Municipal, no Passaré, estão andando. Moro pertinho. Qualquer dia desses eu lembro de tirar umas fotos e postá-las aqui. O projeto é bem legal.


----------



## luno26

FelahBr said:


> As obras de revitalização do Zoológico Municipal, no Passaré, estão andando. Moro pertinho. Qualquer dia desses eu lembro de tirar umas fotos e postá-las aqui. O projeto é bem legal.


Legal, FelahBr. 
Aguardando as fotos, não sabia que estavam revitalizando o zoológico. Muito bom ! São obras na cidade toda.


----------



## FelahBr

FelahBr said:


> As obras de revitalização do Zoológico Municipal, no Passaré, estão andando. Moro pertinho. Qualquer dia desses eu lembro de tirar umas fotos e postá-las aqui. O projeto é bem legal.


Já peço desculpas pela (falta de) qualidade das fotos, a câmera do meu celular ficou ruim depois de uma queda, além do que algumas imagens estão piores por conta do vidro. Colocarei também algumas capturas do Street View para comparação.

Lateral/fundos.

























Proximidades da esquina.

















Condomínio em construção defronte, na mesma rua:

















Clínica Veterinária Municipal inaugurada poucos meses atrás (a primeira imagem é dO Povo):

















À esquerda da clínica:

















Na rua principal (parquinho):

















Na rua principal:

















O estacionamento interno:









A previsão de entrega do projeto é agosto deste ano, pelo menos era uns meses atrás.


----------



## Alan Linhares

^^ @FelahBr cê precisa levar isso pro thread de obras de "Fortaleza e RM" tbm


----------



## FelahBr

Alan Linhares said:


> ^^ @FelahBr cê precisa levar isso pro thread de obras de "Fortaleza e RM" tbm


Oi Alan, obrigado pela sugestão. Vou ver se descubro um jeito simples de fazer isso, esta é minha primeira postagem com imagens.


----------



## luno26

FelahBr said:


> Já peço desculpas pela (falta de) qualidade das fotos, a câmera do meu celular ficou ruim depois de uma queda, além do que algumas imagens estão piores por conta do vidro. Colocarei também algumas capturas do Street View para comparação.
> 
> Lateral/fundos.
> View attachment 1548631
> 
> 
> View attachment 1548653
> View attachment 1548648
> 
> 
> Proximidades da esquina.
> View attachment 1548668
> 
> View attachment 1548659
> 
> 
> Condomínio em construção defronte, na mesma rua:
> View attachment 1548708
> 
> View attachment 1548693
> 
> 
> Clínica Veterinária Municipal inaugurada poucos meses atrás (a primeira imagem é dO Povo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1548727
> 
> 
> À esquerda da clínica:
> View attachment 1548739
> 
> View attachment 1548741
> 
> 
> Na rua principal (parquinho):
> View attachment 1548747
> 
> View attachment 1548748
> 
> 
> Na rua principal:
> View attachment 1550448
> 
> View attachment 1550449
> 
> 
> O estacionamento interno:
> View attachment 1548775
> 
> 
> A previsão de entrega do projeto é agosto deste ano, pelo menos era uns meses atrás.


FelahBr, foi ótima sua primeira participação. Já já vai está craque ! Valeu pelas fotos !


----------



## FelahBr

luno26 said:


> FelahBr, foi ótima sua primeira participação. Já já vai está craque ! Valeu pelas fotos !


Obrigado


----------



## luno26

Rua dos Tabajaras (Praia de Iracema):


----------



## GuttoTHE

luno26 said:


> REVITALIZAÇÃO DO PARQUE DA LIBERDADE (PARQUE DAS CRIANÇAS) - REVITALIZAÇÃO DO CENTRO DE FORTALEZA:



Turisticamente falando, o centro ainda é muito subestimado em Fortaleza. Cito, como exemplo, um passeio incrível e que poucos costumam fazer: Forte de Nossa Senhora da Assunção. Uma parte da gênese da cidade está lá, além de, claro, ter relação intrínseca com a história de Barbara de Alencar. Feliz em ver obras como essa que valorizam a relação do indivíduo com a cidade, permitindo-o conhecer minha cidade natal além da praia.


----------



## GuttoTHE

Maravilhoso o thread. Obrigado pelas fotos.


----------



## gessifagner

Av. Abolição 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZg3bXGL0Rj/


----------



## luno26

Centro Histórico de Fortaleza:


----------



## gessifagner

Nossa esperança da BM bem arborizada reacende com essa foto 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaqXBgBLSVk/


----------



## luno26

Beira Mar de Fortaleza a noite:


----------



## luno26

Parque Raquel de Queiroz (obra concluída):


----------



## luno26

luno26 said:


> Irei fazer uma lista das principais obras que estão sendo executadas atualmente em Fortaleza pela Prefeitura e pelo Governo do Estado para acompanharmos:
> 1) Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2021);
> 2) Parque do Riacho Maceió (Julho/2022);
> 3) Estação das Artes (Dezembro/2022);
> 4) Revitalização da Praia de Iracema (Julho/2022);
> 5) Parque das Crianças (Dezembro/2021);
> 6) Praça do Coração de Jesus (Junho/2022);
> 7) Polo Gastronômico da Sabiaguaba (Dezembro/2022);
> 8) Parque Raquel de Queiroz (Outubro/2022);
> 9) Revitalização da Avenida José Bastos (Dezembro/2021);
> 10) Beira Rio (Dezembro/2022);
> 11) Linha leste do metrô de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2023);
> 12) Estação VLT do Aeroporto (2023/2024);
> 13) Hospital Universitário da UECE (2022/2023);
> 14) Centro Integrado de Segurança (Dezembro/2022);
> 15) Novos Miniterminais (2022).


13) Obras do Hospital Universitário da UECE (2022/2023):


----------



## luno26

luno26 said:


> Irei fazer uma lista das principais obras que estão sendo executadas atualmente em Fortaleza pela Prefeitura e pelo Governo do Estado para acompanharmos:
> 1) Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2021);
> 2) Parque do Riacho Maceió (Julho/2022);
> 3) Estação das Artes (Dezembro/2022);
> 4) Revitalização da Praia de Iracema (Julho/2022);
> 5) Parque das Crianças (Dezembro/2021);
> 6) Praça do Coração de Jesus (Junho/2022);
> 7) Polo Gastronômico da Sabiaguaba (Dezembro/2022);
> 8) Parque Raquel de Queiroz (Outubro/2022);
> 9) Revitalização da Avenida José Bastos (Dezembro/2021);
> 10) Beira Rio (Dezembro/2022);
> 11) Linha leste do metrô de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2023);
> 12) Estação VLT do Aeroporto (2023/2024);
> 13) Hospital Universitário da UECE (2022/2023);
> 14) Centro Integrado de Segurança (Dezembro/2022);
> 15) Novos Miniterminais (2022).


7) Polo Gastronômico da Sabiaguaba (Abril/2022):


----------



## luno26

luno26 said:


> Irei fazer uma lista das principais obras que estão sendo executadas atualmente em Fortaleza pela Prefeitura e pelo Governo do Estado para acompanharmos:
> 1) Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2021);
> 2) Parque do Riacho Maceió (Julho/2022);
> 3) Estação das Artes (Dezembro/2022);
> 4) Revitalização da Praia de Iracema (Julho/2022);
> 5) Parque das Crianças (Dezembro/2021);
> 6) Praça do Coração de Jesus (Junho/2022);
> 7) Polo Gastronômico da Sabiaguaba (Dezembro/2022);
> 8) Parque Raquel de Queiroz (Outubro/2022);
> 9) Revitalização da Avenida José Bastos (Dezembro/2021);
> 10) Beira Rio (Dezembro/2022);
> 11) Linha leste do metrô de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2023);
> 12) Estação VLT do Aeroporto (2023/2024);
> 13) Hospital Universitário da UECE (2022/2023);
> 14) Centro Integrado de Segurança (Dezembro/2022);
> 15) Novos Miniterminais (2022).


3) Estação das Artes (abril/2022).


----------



## gessifagner

Colorizei a foto do parque Pajeú acima.


----------



## luno26

gessifagner said:


> Colorizei a foto do parque Pajeú acima.
> View attachment 3202077


Ficou massa,amigo. Muito diferente.


----------



## luno26

Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza:


----------



## luno26

Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza ( a noite):


----------



## luno26

Fortaleza - metrópole dos verdes mares:


----------



## luno26

Vídeo da Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza:


----------



## luno26

luno26 said:


> Irei fazer uma lista das principais obras que estão sendo executadas atualmente em Fortaleza pela Prefeitura e pelo Governo do Estado para acompanharmos:
> 1) Nova Beira Mar de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2021);
> 2) Parque do Riacho Maceió (Julho/2022);
> 3) Estação das Artes (Dezembro/2022);
> 4) Revitalização da Praia de Iracema (Julho/2022);
> 5) Parque das Crianças (Dezembro/2021);
> 6) Praça do Coração de Jesus (Junho/2022);
> 7) Polo Gastronômico da Sabiaguaba (Dezembro/2022);
> 8) Parque Raquel de Queiroz (Outubro/2022);
> 9) Revitalização da Avenida José Bastos (Dezembro/2021);
> 10) Beira Rio (Dezembro/2022);
> 11) Linha leste do metrô de Fortaleza (Dezembro/2023);
> 12) Estação VLT do Aeroporto (2023/2024);
> 13) Hospital Universitário da UECE (2022/2023);
> 14) Centro Integrado de Segurança (Dezembro/2022);
> 15) Novos Miniterminais (2022).


10) Beira Rio;


----------



## GuilhermeBFN

luno26 said:


> 10) Beira Rio;


Queria que a Beira-Mar tivesse seguido esse estilo. Ficou muito bonita a Beira-Rio.


----------

